# Elastic Bands in Topknot



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that Millie is in her new 'do, I am keeping her topknot tied up in an elastic. What is the best way to remove the elastic from her hair without ripping hair out?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Very small scissors. You can buy scissors meant specifically for removing the bands. I think they're $5 or 6 at Cherrybrook.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Or a regular human nail clippers


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gosh these rubberbands are disastrous. Whenever Millie and Henry start roughousing, her rubberband comes out and I swear she isn't going to have any hair left on her head after a few days of this.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I also used hair clips like this (which I also use in my own hair)










Though he noticed them more than the elastics


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance hates them. i don't know how to pull her hair up correctly, i suppose. but then again, i can't do my daughter's hair either.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

use a plastic letter opener from a place like staples. It is flat and round with a pointed stick part at the bottom and a blade at the thickest part of the stick. You stick the pointy end under the elastic pull up out of the hair then slice with the blade. Quick, slick and a hair saver.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

vtomblin said:


> use a plastic letter opener from a place like staples. It is flat and round with a pointed stick part at the bottom and a blade at the thickest part of the stick. You stick the pointy end under the elastic pull up out of the hair then slice with the blade. Quick, slick and a hair saver.


Brilliant idea! I am going to borrow this - thanks


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Gosh these rubberbands are disastrous. Whenever Millie and Henry start roughousing, her rubberband comes out and I swear she isn't going to have any hair left on her head after a few days of this.


If you find the elastic too damaging or difficult to deal with, you can still scissor her topknot and maintain a correct Continental clip. It looks nice blended into the neck, and is much easier to look after!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I used little barrettes in Mia's hair, like the ones made for kids with bows and flowers on them... before the groomer chopped it all off


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Lainee sells tiny little scissors to cut bands. They also sell small latex bands in yummy colors, and wraps for show coats. 

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> If you find the elastic too damaging or difficult to deal with, you can still scissor her topknot and maintain a correct Continental clip. It looks nice blended into the neck, and is much easier to look after!


I know...but I just looooooooove the tied up topknot look. I will do this as long as I can hwell:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Seam ripper.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Seam ripper.


That is a great idea! I bet that would get under the band easy enough without taking the hair with it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Lainee sells tiny little scissors to cut bands. They also sell small latex bands in yummy colors, and wraps for show coats.
> 
> http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html


I was looking at their bands and scissors last night! I noticed they have 2 different kinds of elastic bands: ones to be used with paper/plastic for wrapping and ones not to be used for that purpose. I will not be wrapping, but which of those types of bands would be better for home maintenance? I think I would prefer lighter weight ones because Millie's puppy hair tears easily.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I was looking at their bands and scissors last night! I noticed they have 2 different kinds of elastic bands: ones to be used with paper/plastic for wrapping and ones not to be used for that purpose. I will not be wrapping, but which of those types of bands would be better for home maintenance? I think I would prefer lighter weight ones because Millie's puppy hair tears easily.


Get the ones designed to be used without wraps. Funny you should ask, because cheapskate me broke the rules. I got the ones to be used without wraps, but sometimes used them with wraps. I think the issue is that they don't grip the wraps as well, and slip off. Bottom line is that the standalone bands aren't as grippy, so they won't grab at hair as much. 

Wayne is a pleasure to do business with. The original Lainee left the business to him when she died of cancer some years back.


----------

